# Breed then sell or just sell?



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Ok I have 5 does. Two I am for sure keeping and right now they are in Indiana being bred. Then there's one that is due this month that I want to keep. Then there's these two other does. Both are ABGA 50%, one is black with a couple white spots and the other is traditional with spots on her cape and many many dappled boers in her pedigree.

I want to sell two does so I can make room for does I may want to keep from these kidding a and my new buck I'm getting. I want to sell the last two does I mentioned. My question is what do I do?

I was just going to sell the open but right now no one seems to be buying does and I was going to take them to the sale barn but the price just isn't good enough for these quality does. There not the best but there worth more than sale barn price.

My next option beside the sale barn is in July I show at the eastern Michigan state fair and my FFA advisor runs the FFA birthing tent were they have pigs cows and goats give birth either right before or during so people can watch and learn. She has no does to breed and she wants to use my two does that I was gonna sell to give birth there. The FFA alumni would pay for all the breeding and stuff. My question is will this be worth it? Will I be able to sell the does and there kids easier between July and October and get more money for them than I would in a sale barn?

There is only one farm around here my advisor can find that is willing to breed outside does and he isn't the best. I still have to find out if he is registered or not because I want there kids to be registered. Here are some picture of kids from him that were born this week. What do you think?
































And the does that would be bred 














Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

To be honest I would sell them as open. If you sell them bred, I'd be asking a higher price, cause there are potential babies in there, especially later term.
Never sell and say "bred Does", that is a guarantee to the buyer, they will get kids, even if she doesn't have any and you may have to re-breed her.
Always say "Does exposed", if you decide to breed them. Of course breeding them or not is up to you. But with my mature Does I will always sell them as "Open"
especially if they are not wanting to pay higher prices.

May I ask, how much you are asking for them now? Have you tried Craigslist?


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

They have been on craigslist for a couple months now. How much do you think they should be sold for? I'm asking 250 fir the white dips and 300 for the black doe. I would sell them as bred I would sell them and there kids after they kid.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prices are about right for 50%.

Oh I see, thought you wanted to sell them bred, LOL. :-D
They are nice Does, I am surprised, no offers. 
But yet, the economy is a bit down. Taxes are coming soon for people, maybe then, you will get a buyer.


----------



## RumHollowBoers (Jan 31, 2014)

So your talking about essentially "loaning" them out to FFA for the summer.. then you get back their kids and the does to sell later?? that sounds like a win-win to me.. if you don't have to care for them over the spring/summer.. and if you don't worry to much about something potentially happening to them while out of your care.. Hard to tell from pics but looks like the facility the buck is at is well kept and babies look nice.. definitely up to you if you want money now or later.. 
Selling prices sound ok but you definitely have to have a market for registered goats/higher quality in your area to sell locally.. I know it is difficult to get prices like that in our area.. JMO..good luck


----------

